# Have a look of the hard times



## Raj (Apr 4, 2008)

[video=youtube;U51Cps04YdQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U51Cps04YdQ[/video]


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Apr 4, 2008)

Heartbreaking and encouraging at the same time. We in the west have no idea what's going on around the world. It was a blessing to see how this brother held up under the attack. God bless him.


----------



## Raj (Apr 4, 2008)

"We in the west have no idea what's going on around the world."

It is indeed sad. I've friends who work in the very hard locations. Pls pray for them. Thanks be to technology.


----------



## Timothy William (Apr 4, 2008)

for the pastor and his fellow believers.


----------

